# Welchen Fisch kann ich nehmen???



## FischiFisch (8. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Gemeinde,
und zwar habe ich eine Frage:
Fast immer wenn ich meine Goldis füttere, sinkt etwas Futter zu Boden. Jetzt suche ich einen Fisch der die Reste vom Boden wegfrisst. Wisst ihr welchen Fisch es da gibt? Habe schon mal Meister Google gefragt aber nichts wirklich hilfreiches gefunden. Ich hatte hier schonmal was darüber gelesen aber finde den Beitrag nicht mehr. Oder ist es nicht schlimm wenn ab und zu was auf den Boden sinkt? Die Goldis werden das bestimmt nach einiger Zeit wenn sie wieder Hunger Verspühren auch fressen oder nicht?

MfG
Jannik


----------



## muh.gp (8. Sep. 2015)

Also meine Goldies putzen den Teich regelrecht, egal ob das Futter oben oder unter schmwimmt...


----------



## FischiFisch (8. Sep. 2015)

Ok schön zu hören dachte nur wenn so viel zu Boden sinkt das es die Wasserqualität beeinträchtigt.


----------



## krallowa (8. Sep. 2015)

Hallo,

welches Futter nimmst du denn?


----------



## FischiFisch (8. Sep. 2015)

Ich schicke gleich mal Bilder bin Grade nicht daheim.


----------



## Christine (8. Sep. 2015)

Also Goldfische gründeln, dass heißt, sie lutschen den Boden durch nach Fressbarem.
Und dann gibt es ja auch noch andere dankbare Abnehmer wie zum Beispiel Wasserschnecken.


----------



## FischiFisch (8. Sep. 2015)

Hier das Futter


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (8. Sep. 2015)

Meine Meinung:
Du fütterst fast nur Luft.
Die Sticks sind nicht gerade sehr nahrhaft.

Ich empfehle dir Pellets.
Sind zwar teurer, aber du brauchst nicht so viel.

Du kannst aber auch mal versuchen, weniger zu geben aber öfter.


----------



## FischiFisch (8. Sep. 2015)

Ok gibt's da irgendwelche bestimmten pellets?  Welche kannst du empfehlen?


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (8. Sep. 2015)

Ich kaufe selbstgemachte bei meinem Händler des Vertrauens.

Aber ich denke, dass es genug Vorschläge hier im Forum geben wird.
Ich weiß nämlich nicht, ob der versendet.


----------



## krallowa (9. Sep. 2015)

Ich nehme momentan AL-KO-TE Fischfutter, bleibt sehr lange an der Oberfläche.


----------



## lotta (9. Sep. 2015)

krallowa schrieb:


> Ich nehme momentan AL-KO-TE Fischfutter, bleibt sehr lange an der Oberfläche.



Das nutze ich auch seit Jahren, 

allerdings noch ein Sinkfutter Miniperls, für die schüchternen Jungkoi.
Die Goldfische lieben es,
den Teichgrund danach "durchzulutschen".


----------



## Patrick K (9. Sep. 2015)

Hallo 
Ich würde die Goldies gar nicht füttern 

salve Patrick


----------



## Tottoabs (9. Sep. 2015)

Teichfreund2011 schrieb:


> Die Sticks sind nicht gerade sehr nahrhaft.


Das Zeug ist von Tetra....die beschäftigen sich Wissenschaftlich mit so was....es mag besseres geben aber schlecht sind die Produkte von Tetra nicht.
Da bin ich eher skeptisch was so manch einer Händler des Vertrauens zusammen braut. Zumeist kaufen die Sackware von sonst wo. Tüten die in kleine Tüten und nennen das dann selbst gemixtes.


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (9. Sep. 2015)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Das Zeug ist von Tetra....die beschäftigen sich Wissenschaftlich mit so was....es mag besseres geben aber schlecht sind die Produkte von Tetra nicht.


Das habe ich auch nicht gesagt. 
Von den Sticks halte ich nichts.
Wiege einfach mal ein Liter Sticks und 1 Liter vernünftige Pellets.
Dann wirst sehen was ich mit Luft füttern meine.
Und warum ist Koi Futter keine Sticks?


----------



## FischiFisch (9. Sep. 2015)

Also das hätten wir auch noch da.


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (9. Sep. 2015)

Auch zu Haus?
Dann müsstest du Unterschied merken.
Ist definitiv besser als die Sticks.


----------



## FischiFisch (9. Sep. 2015)

Ja ich habe die pellets mal zusammen mit den sticks gekauft aber dachte die sticks und das gemischte Futter ist spezieller für die goldis.


----------



## Tottoabs (9. Sep. 2015)

FischiFisch schrieb:


> Ja ich habe die pellets mal zusammen mit den sticks gekauft aber dachte die sticks und das gemischte Futter ist spezieller für die goldis.


Alles zusammen gießen und gleichzeitig Füttern würde ich sagen. Oder abwechseln.


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (9. Sep. 2015)

Da bin ich Tottos Meinung.
Alles mischen und wenn weg nur noch Pellets.


----------



## FischiFisch (9. Sep. 2015)

Alles klar danke für eure antworten dann gibt's demnächst nurnoch die pellets. Wünsche euch einen schönen Rest abend


----------

